
A 19th-Century Vision of the Year 2000 - sytelus
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/france-in-the-year-2000-1899-1910/
======
jmkd
Aside from a strange fascination with being underwater, many of the concepts
are spot on even if the implementation is off:

Aerial battles, rural drone deliveries, automated floor cleaning, helicopter
scouting, factory farming, motor homes, audio-based learning and so on.

May give the whale bus a miss.

